# Croc Hunter Dead



## Tiberius (Sep 4, 2006)

Hit the Australian News Sites Half an Hour Ago, and the Big 3 US sites (CNN, MSNBC, Fox) about 15 minutes ago.  Steve Irwin, the "Crocodile Hunter", was killed by a stingray barb to the chest off the coast of Australia.





> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/09/04/australia.irwin/index.html
> 
> *SYDNEY, Australia* (CNN) -- Steve Irwin, the Australian TV presenter known as the "Crocodile Hunter," has died after being stung in a marine accident off Australia's north coast.
> Australian media reports say Irwin was diving in waters off Port Douglas, north of Cairns, when the incident happened on Monday morning.
> ...


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh cr*p!! I loved the guy!!!  

May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 4, 2006)

I just got done reading this earlier on my main page..it is so sad, it made me cry!  Amazingly, it surprised me, although I told my husband not too long ago "That man is going to get himself killed one of these days".


----------



## Arch (Sep 4, 2006)

wow..... he was one of those guys you always say "he's crazy for doing that, he's gonna get himself killed one day'..... and now he has.

Still he _chose_ a dangerous job and repeatedly put himself in life threatening situations, so i cant say im supprised.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 4, 2006)

I thought it was a joke when I first heard.  Jeez.  I been to Ozzie Zoo.  I got pictures of the doode.  Freaky.


----------



## midget patrol (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow. Talk about a freak accident. I have dove with rather large sting rays and never heard of anybody actually getting stung by one, let alone having the stinger go through their chest.

Can't say i'm suprised he died in his line of work though.


----------



## Corry (Sep 4, 2006)

I just heard this too.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Sep 4, 2006)

At least he died doing what he loved.  Still sucks for his wife and child.


----------



## doenoe (Sep 4, 2006)

i just heard it on the news. that was a sad moment. I really liked the guy, being the reptile person i am. He did alot with aducating the people and stuff.
Rest In Peace mate


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 4, 2006)

Bummer.  I loved watching him.  RIP Steve.


----------



## Alison (Sep 4, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> At least he died doing what he loved.  Still sucks for his wife and child.



My thoughts as well


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 4, 2006)

We had a long talk about this at work today, being in the same business of educating people about wildlife and such.  Very sad. My thoughts are with his wife Terri and his daughter.


----------



## PNA (Sep 4, 2006)

He was special and will not be replaced.....not to his family or us.


----------



## GoM (Sep 4, 2006)

Crikey, look at its teeth

RIP, legend


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 4, 2006)

I am watching Animal Planet and they have all kinds of his best clips going...they just showed Bindi Sue's birth...I almost cried.:blushing: It's so sad.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that he's really gone...

It's weird, so many times when I was overseas where, as soon as people found out I'm Aussie, they would go "Crocodile Hunter!", some asking if I knew him/lived near him...and I would always want to roll my eyes lol...

Yet, he was an amazing person and one of those people who you think will always be around because they're larger then life and seem invincible. There were never pretenses from him, what you saw on tv was what he really was, just the genuine, life-loving person who didnt just sit around and talk about what he wanted to do....he just went out and did it. He mingled freely with people, at his zoo or anywhere else and just was a normal 'bloke'.

An example; a family was visiting his zoo when they realized their son was nowhere to be seen. They started looking for him and finally found him. He was sitting with Steve and they were having a milkshake at the cafeteria, just sitting at one of the tables outside and hanging out, having a joke and a laugh.

A lesson to all, to me; Do what you love. Find your passion and live your truth and just be real. You never know when your day will come. I keep thinking back to yesterday morning, when I was sitting on the train and dreading going in to my current job and now I think "Steve would've been starting his day too, probably eating breakfast right at the same moment, not knowing that, by lunchtime, he will be dead.

Although, being the way he was, if he could communicate from the dead, he'd be exclaiming "Crikey, did ya see the barb on that thing! It got me right in the ticker!" and would go on to educate us about the stingray and how it's normally a placid creature but that he just got unlucky.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 4, 2006)

He seemed like a nice guy on TV, and you have to feel sorry for his family.  I expected him to get eaten by a giant croc or a shark or run over by a wilderbeast or something.  Freak accident with a stingray is just too bizarre.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 4, 2006)

So far, not sure on what timeline it's based on, but there have been three recorded deaths by stingrays in Australia, him being the third (I think). Normally, the toxin on the barb is enough to be excrutiatingly painful to a person but not lethal. 

He was swimming over the top of it and his camera man was in front of it, filming. The stingray would have felt trapped and threatened and it stopped, turned and lashed it's tail and Steve was just, unluckily, in the tails path. It penetrated under his rib and pierced his heart. It's not the 'going in' of the barb, it's the coming out...as it tears on withdrawal. 

While alive, he actually predicted that, if he was to die in the 'line of fire', that is, doing what he loved whilst working with animals/reptiles etc...that it would be in the water. This is because he was agile on land and not so much in the water.

Man, I feel so much for his family, friends and employees.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 4, 2006)

Just in; the police have examined the footage of Steve's last moments with the stringray and have told the media that Steve didn't interfere with the stingray whilst swimming near it. He also was shown on the footage pulling the barb out of his chest right after he was struck with it, obviously whilst still underwater.


----------



## bace (Sep 5, 2006)

I may be a heartless prick for saying it, but I find this the most hilarious bad news in years.

The man has laughed in deaths face for how many years?

And then in most peaceful moment of his career, not even interfearing with the deadly but usually harmless animal he is stabbed through the heart and killed.

God had the last laugh with this one, and I will join in with him. Gleefully.

When I heard about this yesterday I couldn't stop laughing. Admittedly I was more than under the influence which didn't help the matter.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 5, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> We had a long talk about this at work today, being in the same business of educating people about wildlife and such.  Very sad. My thoughts are with his wife Terri and his daughter.


Lets not forget to mention that not only does he leave behind his wife and 8 year old daughter, but he also leaves behind a 3 year old son!  That right there is what really tears my heart out, because I have little ones and the thought of leaving them behind is unbearable.


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry I forgot to include his son, but I think the point is still the same..


----------



## castrol (Sep 5, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I may be a heartless prick for saying it, but I find this the most hilarious bad news in years.
> 
> The man has laughed in deaths face for how many years?
> 
> ...



I'll agree with the first part of your first sentence.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 5, 2006)

sad news, but at least he went in an interesting way .....


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 6, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I may be a heartless prick for saying it, but I find this the most hilarious bad news in years.
> 
> The man has laughed in deaths face for how many years?
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure no one has *not* noticed the irony, sure....

Sorry to get all serious but I see *nothing *funny about it at all though.

To me, it's one of those times where, when someone well known has died, I actually truly feel like the world (especially his kids) has lost someone special. 

I've been watching footage of him and interviews he did, over the years and ....wow...what an amazing person he was. No bull**** with him, ever.if one was half as passionate and real as he was, then they'd be a great person.

I know it aint a shock saying this Bace, but that was kinda sh1tty and offensive mate.


----------



## aprilraven (Sep 6, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I may be a heartless prick for saying it, but I find this the most hilarious bad news in years.
> 
> The man has laughed in deaths face for how many years?
> 
> ...


 
i never come over here, and this is the reason, but i couldnt let this slide.

it amazes me that you are still allowed to say the most nasty awful things, and it be swept under the rug with " thats just bace"

i guess hitler was just hitler, and saddam is just being saddam.

last time i check, it wasnt supposed to be a  religious forum... and 
believe me, God doesn't laugh when people die... EVER.

i know four year olds that exhibit more adult behavior...and more adult empathy than you, bace... 

you have always pushed the mark.  one day... it will push back.

and in your little pea brain rave-style world, your gonna look around,
after doing stupid crazy dangerous things, and say, man, that stingray stabbed me in the heart.


wonder if you will hear laughter?

chase, and all the mods, do you not think you should have deleted his post?  or is cruelty laughed at and joked about?

this family lost a member... the nation lost a powerhouse star and the world lost not only a talented person who gave to animal world, a super star... but a wholesome person who never said an unkind word to anyone...about anyone.

bace, you should be ashamed of yourself... go ahead and make yourself look bad, but quit spewing your venom like a cobra that steve irwin would be kind to.


----------



## JDS (Sep 6, 2006)

The way I see the whole thing is this...

The Croc Hunter seemed like a great guy, he was entertaining to watch and his shows were educational.  He seemed like he really knew his stuff, and spent his life learning more and more of it.  It made my skin crawl to see him handle those huge snakes, most of them poisonous.  But I hate snakes anyway, even if it's just a little ole' chicken snake.

But he could never perfectly predict an animal.  You'd see some of those snakes striking at him all the time, and the crocodiles would come after him quite a bit too.  But he was always able to get away, etc.

My view on his death is that he tempted fate one too many times.  But he died doing what he lived for and loved doing.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 6, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i never come over here, and this is the reason, but i couldnt let this slide.
> 
> it amazes me that you are still allowed to say the most nasty awful things, and it be swept under the rug with " thats just bace"
> 
> ...



Here's where the difference between stating an opinion that nobody agrees with and bashing said member comes in.  While I don't agree with the opinion of Bace in any sort of the way, nor do any other people that have posted following his remarks, it is his opinion and he is entitled to it.  We do not tolerate attacking of members of this forum no matter how much we disagree with what they are saying.  The moderators and admins decided to leave Paul's comments because other members will state their view on his opinion and, thus far, have stated their own opinion without lashing out.  Let's please continue the behavior exibited by the other members from now on.


----------



## Soul Rebel (Sep 6, 2006)

So if somebody we know dies is it alright for him to laugh about it? I hate to post this but those comments were offensive. Especially since I know if one of our board members had passed away that the comments would not be tolerated. Sure the guy is a superstar that most people in the world know and have never met. But come on, he is still human. How can you laugh at his death? 

I know that if I were a family member of his I would be pretty ticked reading that. I guess different places have different standards.


----------



## John_05 (Sep 6, 2006)

i never come here either, probably because i dont like arguing with people over my opinion. that being said, the comments made here are just that, opinions. sme people feel he was a tremendous human being, others disagree. to save myself from feeling the need to justify my opinion when i should not have to, ill save my comments on the subject. what i will say is this. this forum if full of peoples opinions and rarely do i ever see anyone get flamed because they have a negative opinion. today, this thread is the exception. i have nothing aganst anyone here and im not trying to single anyone out, but i think its rude for anyone to put someone else down because they have a different point of view on a subject. theres a very distinct line between responding to something said with an intelligent contrasting opinion, and degrading someone for their God given right to have a difference of opinion.

like i said, i have nothing against anyone here personally. but like everyone else here, i have my opinions and am entitled to them. in my opinion, if someone feels the need to attack someone because they disagree with them, then they should do it privately, and not in an open thread.

as always, i apologize if i crossed a line and if a mod feels this post should be deleted, please feel free to do so.


my condolences and prayers go out to his wife and children. God bless them.


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Sep 6, 2006)

First and foremost.... RIP... I feel sadness for his family that he left behind...

Now... for my opinion... 

"If you mess with the bull you will get the horns"

A fitting statement considering the consequences of the situation. No one wants to see anyone die from doing something, whether they loved it or not, but to temp fate so many times it was bound to happen sooner or later.

I for one found his shows entertaining but definately not educational. I went to school in my younger days for conservation, and I dont remember anywheres there them saying that you should wrestle alligators, or handle dangerous and potentially deadly snakes. In these days where children emulate things they watch on TV I highly doubt any parent would like to see their boy or girl watch this show and then try and go handle a rattlesnake because Steve Irwin told them that they shouldnt be afraid of wild animals. That is NOT education.

I will say at least he died doing what he loved... and if that means anything its something...


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Sep 6, 2006)

What an interesting discussion....

My 2 cents for what it's worth....I think Bace did cross a line, probably could've used one of those 'appropriate filters' on that one...especially due to the content of the previous posts.  I get the shock value of the statement AND the irony, but to laugh at a (seemingly) respectable man's death and announce it to the forum was probably a bit much.

I'm always interested in how people can interpret God.

People tempt fate all the time and many live (I'm thinking climbers here) to a very ripe old age.  To die doing something I loved would be nice, as opposed to getting hit by some random drunk driver or by a blimp.  Kudos to the dude who engaged some of us...rock on Mr. Steve!!


----------



## bace (Sep 6, 2006)

*takes a deep breath*

I apologize for insinuating that I didn't care.

I tried to make a point in my first sentence of it still being bad news.

It's a terrible tragedy and I guess it's too soon to point out the irony of the worlds craziest animal hunter guy, finally dieing when he wasn't actually doing anything crazy.

While my remarks may have been out of line, rest assured I think Steve Irwin was a great entertainer and I really could watch that guy for hours.

It's sad to see him go.

I apologize for offending anyone.


----------



## bace (Sep 6, 2006)

Also, in review of my post, bringing God into the situation was pretty stupid.

I don't even believe in God and I didn't mean to offend anyone who did.

God is clearly not laughing at anything.


----------



## Becky (Sep 6, 2006)

Its an opinion... and I think the laughing was at the irony, not at the mans death... nothing wrong or massively offensive about that. It is greatly ironic considering all the dangerous stunts this guy pulled, that he dies by injury from a stingray while innocently swimming. It sh*tty but sh*t happens and life tends to suck that way... a complete tragedy of course, but sure theres irony here- Bace sees it, I see it too... nothing to get arguing about.

If I'm honest I used to roll my eyes if I flicked to a channel Irwin was on cos I found him totally irritating... still thats just an opinion and I wouldnt expect to be slated for it in light of the fact that he has just passed away.   Whether I like him or not doesn't change the fact that its still a dreadful thing to happen to anyone by any account and my thoughts go out to his poor family.


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 7, 2006)

Becky said:
			
		

> Its an opinion... and I think the laughing was at the irony, not at the mans death... nothing wrong or massively offensive about that. It is greatly ironic considering all the dangerous stunts this guy pulled, that he dies by injury from a stingray while innocently swimming. It sh*tty but sh*t happens and life tends to suck that way... a complete tragedy of course, but sure theres irony here- Bace sees it, I see it too... nothing to get arguing about.



I agree.  Enough Bace bashing.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 7, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> The man has laughed in deaths face for how many years


 
Just a thought that came to me here, and Bace I'm not attacking you in this, I've said my piece and aired a couple of my thoughts on your first comments about this....those comments _really_ steamed me at the time, for their insensitivity but anyway...

I respect a human being more for 'laughing in the face of death' and living a full, passionate life, knowing the risks, being educated about what they're doing and just absolutely *going for it, anyway*.

People like this (Steve is a great example) have my full respect and admiration over people who spend their lives cowering in fear and not living life for everything it's worth because they're scared of the risks. 

Most people are the latter. They will die too one day, might walk across the road tomorrow and get hit by a bus. You tell me who is gonna, in their last moments, go "God, man....what a LIFE I lived"... 

...and who is gonna lament "Coulda, woulda, shoulda..."

There is amazing footage, just one of the things that Irwin experienced, where he is holding onto an iceberg, swimming in the Antartic, and there are whales swimming right around him. He raises a fist in the air and just lets out a "wahooo!" and it just makes me go "wow, man...what an incredible experience for someone...!"

Personally, if someone departs this world and leaves ripples in their wake, which reach people who they never even met....that person lived their purpose and had a lasting effect. Despite feeling incredible sadness for his beautiful kids and wife....it's made me stop in my tracks and take note and realized I should stop living in fear of taking risks and just 'go for it'.


----------



## Calliope (Sep 7, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Just a thought that came to me here, and Bace I'm not attacking you in this, I've said my piece and aired a couple of my thoughts on your first comments about this....those comments _really_ steamed me at the time, for their insensitivity but anyway...
> 
> I respect a human being more for 'laughing in the face of death' and living a full, passionate life, knowing the risks, being educated about what they're doing and just absolutely *going for it, anyway*.
> 
> ...


 
Wow!  Very well said!  :thumbup:


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 7, 2006)

Becky said:
			
		

> Its an opinion... and I think the laughing was at the irony, not at the mans death... nothing wrong or massively offensive about that. It is greatly ironic considering all the dangerous stunts this guy pulled, that he dies by injury from a stingray while innocently swimming. It sh*tty but sh*t happens and life tends to suck that way... a complete tragedy of course, but sure theres irony here- Bace sees it, I see it too... nothing to get arguing about.


 
Again, the irony isn't lost on *anyone*. We all got it, the second we heard about it. 

I look at it this way Becky. Say, someone you know, feel a lot admiration for, a family member even...( knock on wood here) is a bit of a dare devil...loves doing things like mountain climbing/sky-diving/insert-other-risky-activity here and walks under a ladder and a pail of paint hits them on the head and they die, freakishly....

If someone attending the funeral started laughing their asses off with glee and, when you get upset, says "what are you upset at, I find the irony hilarious!" Then, honestly, you'd be ok with that? Wouldn't find it a little insensitive? 

I found it offensive (and a few others did too) and felt that the obvious was better left unsaid. Hail free speech and all but a little empathy and consideration goes a long way. My family has lost a few too many friends and family members where a little 'irony' played into effect and wasn't lost on anyone after their deaths. Some could've said "they were asking for it, tempting fate yada yada' but in the end everyone had respect and it wasn't said. So, please don't advise people on when to take offense and to not take offense.


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 7, 2006)

On that note, let's get back to the original subject please.  I think that members were offended and not offended on both sides of the fence so it would be a good time to get away from discussing that part any further.


----------



## bace (Sep 7, 2006)

I think the fact that everyone seems to be taking this so personally is distressing.

If this was somone you knew personally, or anyone knew personally for that matter, I would have more tact and control. If it was someone I loved I would also be upset. And OBVIOUSLY it's a sad time for those people that were fans of his.

I'm not laughing at his death, I'm find it humourous that the poor guy went out when he wasn't doing what he does best, which is living on the edge.

Give me a break guys. Seriously. I'm an insensative prick, but if this was someone we actually knew, I clearly wouldn't have made the comments.


----------



## Becky (Sep 7, 2006)

Imagine a post written with the intention not taking sides, simply expressing an understanding of both points of view, and a point that there needn't be arguments over it... in fact cause more disagreement!... kind of ironic huh?

I did not advise you whether or not to take offense, I stated that there was nothing massively offensive about finding the irony funny, whereas laughing at his death would obviously be insensitive.

People will have their points of view and disagreements. I tend to avoid this type of back and forth gripey posting on forums when it involves a personal viewpoint. I'm all for arguing for a cause but there isn't really a cause here...  

I can't really be bothered saying any more about it, the fact is a man has died and its very sad... a pack of photographers arguing on a forum in the grand scheme of things changes nothing and gains nothing... I mean really, whats the point?


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 7, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Wow! Very well said! :thumbup:


 
Just speakin from the heart hon, but thank you :hugs:


----------



## Arch (Sep 7, 2006)

yea as hobbes said..... if anyone wants to add anything else about steve then thats ok..... but from now on lets leave the semantics debate there shall we. Peace.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 7, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I think the fact that everyone seems to be taking this so personally is distressing.



uh oh...   (gulp)...   I was thinking the same.

I saw this guy on TV once.  I thought, "What is WRONG with HIM?"  I never watched again.

I'm trying to find a parallel situation that I can relate to....  maybe John Lennon.  I'm a huge fan of his work.  I grew up listening to his lyrics.  I was TRULY saddened when he was murdered.  That might be a bit ironic too...  murdering a man who professed peace.  Something like shooting the pope.

But I gotta tell ya...  I thought it more than a bit odd when folks gathered locally to mourn... as if they wanted to "own" the event somehow.  In their "grief," they sang songs, most of which were McCartney compositions.

So, bace.... while I've found you to be a bit jerky on occasion, I too am mystified by the stregnth of the attack on your post... and eventually you.  I think your timing was off.  Give it a couple of months, and I suspect this will not matter nealy as much.

Good luck with this.

Pete


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

I hear they've found numerous stingrays dead in apparent 'retaliation'.  

Nice.:roll:


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> yea as hobbes said..... if anyone wants to add anything else about steve then thats ok..... but from now on lets leave the semantics debate there shall we. Peace.


 
Well, I disagree with you regarding ending the thought process behind this threadwhy the stifle? Isnt this forum a democratic base for discussions and information? I thought the idea of exchanging thoughts was the norm and the amount of response in this thread shows a great deal of interest to issues that maybe would not be broached otherwise. Being a member since March this year, I have realized that there are many young folks from all over the world out there who have excellent and creative ideas and thoughts. Why not let the debate continue. I personally have found most of the comments and positions of the members very interesting.
Let the games begin again!!!

Paul


----------



## Alison (Sep 13, 2006)

It is fine to have conversation about varying ideas, but when it turns to a personal attack on another member that's where the problem begins. These guidelines are posted in the FAQ section as well.


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> I hear they've found numerous stingrays dead in apparent 'retaliation'.
> 
> Nice.:roll:



Yes, I heard this too.  It's especially sad because we all know it's the absolute LAST thing that Steve Irwin would have wanted.  Heck, if he'd have lived, he'd probably have pet the stinkray and given it sanctuary.


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

That's understandable, but I don't think there was an attack....I don't recall reading any name calling just challenges to someone thoughts. And I might add, I am not taking sides.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 13, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> Isnt this forum a democratic base for discussions and information?



Gee...  I dunno...  is it?  I never made that presumption.  I thought this place is privately owned.  I don't feel entitled to anything here.  I can join...  or not.

Pete


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> Gee... I dunno... is it? I never made that presumption. I thought this place is privately owned. I don't feel entitled to anything here. I can join... or not.
> 
> Pete


 
May be that's why I asked......does joining have anything to do with ownership and opinions? It seems there are many posters who are not members and are not excluded from offering their comments. I was not aware that my thoughts (within reason) were to be censored on this forum.


----------



## Arch (Sep 13, 2006)

No thoughts are sensored on this forum...... unless they are insulting or directed at another member.
The only things not to be discussed on the forum, are in the forum guidelines and include religious beliefs and politics.


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

That's a reasonable and excellent position to be guided by.

BTW, since I've got your attention, who does own this forum????


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060913/NEWS06/609130437/1012


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 13, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> BTW, since I've got your attention, who does own this forum????



Chase and I are the forum owners.


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060913/NEWS06/609130437/1012


 
Deplorable.....!!!


----------



## Arch (Sep 13, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> That's a reasonable and excellent position to be guided by.
> 
> BTW, since I've got your attention, who does own this forum????



Chase, hobbes and more recently alison own the forum.... and they own me too :mrgreen:


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Chase and I are the forum owners.


 
That's very good to know.....thanks. Where are you folks located? U.S. or abroard?

I have enjoyed being a part of the fourm, it has greatly renewed my interests in photography and I hope I can contrubuite in some small way.


----------



## bace (Sep 13, 2006)

I own the forum....











...of the future.


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya gota love the optimism........


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I own the forum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you know I was just waiting...counting down til you posted something like this.  There was not a doubt in my mind, and ya didn't let me down!


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Chase, hobbes and more recently alison own the forum.... and they own me too :mrgreen:


 
I doubt that my friend.....since your portfolio is filled with independence!

BTW can photos be IFed in PS?? If so, how?


----------



## Arch (Sep 13, 2006)

you mean like an Infrared look right?...... na, not really..... many people have tried to make actions and tutorials for creating an IR look for a normal image.... but despite seeing some reasonable results, i'm still not convinced that it can easily be done. A filter, converted digital camera or good old IR film are the only ways to get a good result.


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks....I have enjoyed your shots and the IF quality.


----------

